# Coorn Beef Hash



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Corn Beef Hash*

I love corn beef hash but the can stuff has to much salt and fat and for some time now I had the idea of making my own, so I did. Haven`t try it yet, I`m just experimenting, the 3 pound brisket was cured already , next one I cure myself , but I cook it in a slow cooker overnight to removed some of the salt and fat, it came out really tender, to the jars I added bay leaves, whole allspice , and a teasp sea salt,90 minutes at 10 pounds and I will see how good it ages, I have a little left over that I will try tomorrow for breakfast.
My curing recipe is from a manual not your average cookbook.
For 25 pounds of meat.

5 quarts of ice water
3/4 cup salt, sea or curing
1/3 cup Instacure No.1-for all cook meats only
1/2 cup powder Dextrose or Brown Sugar
1/2 cup pickling spices
After brine is made pump the meat with it, pack in a container flesh to flesh and spices in between them , try to use a tight container so the brine covers the meat.
Cured for 3-4 days in refrigerator or cooler with lots of ice, the meat will turn red 
beef rounds can also be used but most be slice in too 2 inch thickness for the same curing time.
note: for a 5 pound brisket and or fresh pork use ONLY a 1 teasp of instacure, without instacure the meat will take a gray sick color ,not to pretty


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Man the fat and salt is what makes the corned beef hash. I've had plenty made each way and given my druthers, I'druther take the canned over the home done anytime. 

Still having said that and knowing that the home style is far healthier, I appreciate the recipe share and look forward to a report when you taste test.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My Favorite Corn Beef Hash Recipe..not for canning but great on Sunday Morning!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I keep thinking its "**** Beef and Hash" lol


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

bugoutbob said:


> Man the fat and salt is what makes the corned beef hash. I've had plenty made each way and given my druthers, I'druther take the canned over the home done anytime.
> 
> Still having said that and knowing that the home style is far healthier, I appreciate the recipe share and look forward to a report when you taste test.


I`m glad you liked the recipe, and yes I know what you mean about the fat but I had a little left for breakfast and cooked with two eggs over it and a little hot sauce with cinnamon cooked apples and biscuits on the side I will keep making this way, the only difference will be to cook it in the slow cooker without water, that way it will retain more of its flavors.
Thanks .


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

RevWC said:


> My Favorite Corn Beef Hash Recipe..not for canning but great on Sunday Morning!


I like this chef he has great recipes and yes I like it crusty too just like a good homemade hash brown, I canned it for my convenience and health less salt, fat not long term storage.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

I do more of a corned beef and home fries version. Kinda "chunky style", with leftover corned beef. Cooking the corned beef with potatoes and cabbage removes much of the salt, then the next morning I take leftover potatoes n CB from the night before, cube it up and fry it in bacon grease with salt and pepper to taste (usually do 2 briskets when i make CB&C. The leftover cabbage is reserved for Gulaschsuppe (a soup with cabbage, onions, sour cream and kielbassa) or Bubble and Squeek.

John


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

rawhide2971 said:


> I keep thinking its "**** Beef and Hash" lol


 we may have to eat them too.:laugh:


----------

